
Show HN: A Tiny But Powerful Entity-Component-System on Node - mhammerc
https://github.com/YellowInnovation/node-necs
======
Gehinnn
It would be awesome if you could provide an online demo!

Also, you should check out the JS formatting guide (I can recommend you
prettier). Your code looks like being written by an C# developer :D

~~~
Gehinnn
Also, from C# dev to C# dev, you definitely should check out TypeScript.
Checks like this:

if (parent !== null && !(parent instanceof Entity)) { throw new
TypeError('parent must be an Entity instance or null'); }

will be as short as

constructor(parent: Entity | null, ...)

... and entirely checked during compile/design time.

~~~
mhammerc
Thank you for your help!

It actually run only on Node (but could be adapted on browser). Yes an online
demo is a good idea!

I did used prettier and Xo in the past. I know I'm in the wrong but my eye are
so much adapted to that C/C# style that it is way easier for me to read. For a
next update/my next open-source projects, I'll think twice about it.

I have no doubt Typescript is great. I've tried use it in previous very
complex projects pushing JS to limits. It had a few quircks that made it
unable to use, same thing for Flow. But same thing here, I'll think about it
twice next time!

Thanks!

~~~
Gehinnn
Feel free to ping me on twitter (@hediet_dev) if you got stuck with typescript
on your next project!

